# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  سبحان من تتجلى قدرته في خلقه..

## مكسورة خاطر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
من غيره يقدر على خلق شعيرات دقيقة يسطع عليها نور الشمس فيكسبها بريقاً تعجز العيون عن استيعاب جمالها  

 


أنا صورت هذي الصورتين وحطيتهم بمنتدى ثاني قبل بس حبيت انقلهم الى هنا لأن استقراري صار بهالمنتدى ومش ناويه اطلع منه.. :bigsmile: 
عشان كذا بحط منقول ....اما التصوير بعدستي <<مكسورة خاطر.. :amuse: 
الصور لم يتم تعديلها نهائياً

----------


## آهات حنونه

ماشاء الله

ولله في خلقه شئوون

تصوير رائع خيتي

يعطــــــيك الف عافيه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سبحان الله العظيمـ
يسلمـــوا خيوه على الصور الحلــوه
موفقه...

----------


## bassrawi

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد



 إن كان للنجومـ أفلاكها ..وللعبير شذاه ..وللبحر درره 

 وأصدافه ..فإن للتميّز أهله ..

 .00 ورواده ..حريٌ بنا في هذه الصور أن ننذهل وننعجب من هذا الابداع
تحياتي لك اختي عالابداع 
لاخلا ولاعدم من هالصور الجميله

----------


## همس الصمت

ماشاء الله رهيبه اللقطات مررررررررة
الله يسلم هالعدسة المتقنه يارب ..
والله يعطيك العافية يارب
ودوم ننتظر المزيد المزيد من صورك القيمة ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تصوير روعه خيو 
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## شوق المحبة

*مسـآآآء آلـخير ..*



*آللهمـ صلِ على محمد وَ آل محمد ..*


*مآشـآآآء آللهـ تبـآآآركـ آلرـرحمن ~*



*جميلــهـ جداً هذهـ آلصور آلمعكوـوسهـ بعنـآآآيهـ ..*

*تتجلى فيهـآ عظمـة خلق آللهـ تعـآآآآلى ..*



*مـشكوـورهـ خيتي على مشآركتنـآ بهذآ آلطرح آلرآئع ..*

*سلمت يمنـآآآكِـ وَ عطآكِـ آلرب كل آلعـآآآفيهـ ..*



*لآ عدمنـآ جديدكِـ ~*




*دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*سبحان الله* 
*تصوير روعه* 
*دمتي ودامت عدستكِ* 
*تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*مره نآيس :)*

*خآصه الصوره الثآنيه عجبتني  ،*

*تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شاااء الله 
سبحااااااان الله صورة تتجلى فيها عظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 

تسلمي خيتوو ع اللقطات الرووعه 
لا خلا ول عدم من جديدك
موفقه لكل خير وصلااح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> ماشاء الله
> 
> ولله في خلقه شئوون
> 
> تصوير رائع خيتي
> 
> يعطــــــيك الف عافيه



تسلمي مرورك الأروع
الله يعافيكِ 




> سبحان الله العظيمـ
> يسلمـــوا خيوه على الصور الحلــوه
> موفقه...



الله يسلمك ومشكورة على التواجد..





> إن كان للنجومـ أفلاكها ..وللعبير شذاه ..وللبحر درره 
> 
> وأصدافه ..فإن للتميّز أهله ..
> 
> .00 ورواده ..حريٌ بنا في هذه الصور أن ننذهل وننعجب من هذا الابداع
> تحياتي لك اختي عالابداع 
> لاخلا ولاعدم من هالصور الجميله



اوف اوف اوف كل هالكلام لي  :bigsmile: 
مشكور اخوي على هالاطراء
اسعدني مرورك
مشكور على تواجدك في صفحتي






> ماشاء الله رهيبه اللقطات مررررررررة
> الله يسلم هالعدسة المتقنه يارب ..
> والله يعطيك العافية يارب
> ودوم ننتظر المزيد المزيد من صورك القيمة ..
> موفقة لكل خير ..



مشكورة اختي على هالكلام الحلو
اسعدني تواجدك
مشكورة 




> تصوير روعه خيو 
> تسلم الأيادي



الله يسلمك مشكورة على التواجد




> *مسـآآآء آلـخير ..*
> 
> 
> 
> *آللهمـ صلِ على محمد وَ آل محمد ..*
> 
> 
> *مآشـآآآء آللهـ تبـآآآركـ آلرـرحمن ~*
> 
> ...



تسلمي اسعدني تواجدك في صفحتي 
مشاركتك جميلة ووجودك اجمل




> سبحان الله 
> *تصوير روعه* 
> *دمتي ودامت عدستكِ* 
> *تحياتي لكِ*



تسلمي وردة 
مشكورة على المشاركة




> مرآإحب ،
> 
> *مره نآيس :)*
> 
> *خآصه الصوره الثآنيه عجبتني  ،*
> 
> *تسلم الإيدين حبوبه على الطرح ..~*
> 
> *ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ،*
> ...



تسلمي اختي 
اللع يعافيش
مشكورة على المشاركة




> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> ما شاااء الله 
> سبحااااااان الله صورة تتجلى فيها عظمة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
> 
> تسلمي خيتوو ع اللقطات الرووعه 
> لا خلا ول عدم من جديدك
> موفقه لكل خير وصلااح
> دمتي بكل الأماني



هلا والله 
اسعدني تواجدك في صفحتي 
تشكري عزيزتي على المشاركة

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله رهيييبه رهييبه اللقطاات
 مشكووره خييه على هذا الابدااع الجمييل
تحياتي لك دمت بخيير

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

تسلم اخوي نبراس 
مرورك اسعدني 
تسلم اخوي

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

مشكور اخوي نبراس 
اسعدني تواجدك

----------

